# Husqvarna 440 air intake



## Peacehbu

Hi all. Great forum and so much to learn!

Got a little limbing saw husky 440e ii

Weight is great however air intake and filter especially seems like a bottleneck. 
Is it worth introducing a bigger filter and if so what would fit? 

Just waiting for another oem cylinder kit and muffler to do the lower transfers and exhaust. 

Is there any way to introduce a better oiler on this saw?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tomos770

Regarding the oil pump... 






Husky 450 adjustable oiler conversion?


Ok thanks for the tip, but I still have the worm gear not engaged with oil pump problem.




www.arboristsite.com


----------



## Peacehbu

Tomos770 said:


> Regarding the oil pump...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Husky 450 adjustable oiler conversion?
> 
> 
> Ok thanks for the tip, but I still have the worm gear not engaged with oil pump problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com



Much appreciated


----------



## Peacehbu

My dealer said that they can read the saw in shop to see if its been abused. How would they go about that? I was under the impression that it can be done to autotune saws ony


----------



## Tomos770

They would unscrew its muffler and look up the face of the piston for scratches.....test compression.... 

435/440 are known to get play around PTO side bearing.....because lower part of clam (chasis) is made out of plastic....


----------



## Tomos770

@1:42


Sharpen its chain....so that you will not melt its chasis


----------



## Peacehbu

Tomos770 said:


> @1:42
> 
> 
> Sharpen its chain....so that you will not melt its chasis



Thats shockingly plasticky...bought it for limbing on reccomendations from this site and on 2nd day chain guard got ripped out by branches exposing oil pump. Luckily happened at the end of the day as i didnt notice it until cleaning the saw.
I do love the light weight and price is good i suppose.
One can comfortably hold it in 1 hand from rear handle while dragging branches out of the way with the other. Fuel efficiency is good for stock


----------

